# Worx ELE chain saw



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Model 303.1 
Got one today to replace a 15 year old electric Poulan that died today. I have no complaints about the worx yet it has already cut half a cord of wood down to heater size for splitting 
Problem is this, eventually I will need a new chain, well I just bought a S56 for the old Poulan three days before it died, and I tried that one on the worx and it doesn't fit, so I held both chains side by side and the Worx chain is about half an inch longer, am I stuck getting nothing but worx chains? or is there a Oregon chain that will fit?

bar is 16"
Chain Pitch 3/8"
Chain Gauge 0.05"
Links 57

the worx number is WA0157




No the owners manual doesn't say


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Use Oregon chain finder here:

OREGON® Hand Held Chain Saw Replacement Parts

It says that these will work:

91PX057G 
91VG057G 

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks BG  
That chart is exactly what I needed


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Goggle is my friend 

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Google is mine too, but I tried and tried with FF and got nothing, I tried a few minutes ago with Google Chrome and got the same thing you inked me to, guess what browser I am using from now on?
(not to hijack my own thread or anything)


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Do you have a generator or a gas-powered saw if you lose the juice?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes have a Stihl MS250 that I can always use, the reason I don't use that here at home is because of gas prices, and noise, I want to keep the noise to a minimum so I don't disturb my 95 year old next door neighbor


----------

